# HELP!!! my 9 year old pit has had diarrhea for two months!



## Steve3178 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi please any help would be greatly appreciated. My 9 year old female pitbull has been having diarrhea for at least two months now. She has been to the vet many times, blood tests and multiple stool samples are all normal. She was having neurological problems for the last year, vestibular symptoms, dizziness, eyes going back and forth, partial paralyzation of her left side of her face, etc which she was on Phenobarbital for. She is now ok, her Pheno levels are low but she isn't having symptoms anymore. Her liver was checked and it was also fine. The vet assures me that they are not related though. She has been on medication for the diarrhea and prescription food which didn't help at all. She hasn't lost any weight and has been eating, drinking, acting normal except for the diarrhea. The vet really doesn't have any answers at this point. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

what are you feeding her?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds just like my boy for awhile.
Try a good grain free food like BB wilderness


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Did they put it on metronidazole the antibiotic?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Metro will usually put things back in order. I'm assuming they put her on a high fiber, low fat prescription food, but it is possible that the food itself doesn't agree with her. If it isn't working, I would consider gradually switching back to a food you know she does well on. Canned pumpkin also helps, add a tablespoon to her food. It's all fiber.


----------



## Steve3178 (Jul 6, 2009)

She's been eating Natural Choics for as long as I can remember and never had any problems with it, the vet wanted to make sure she didn't develop an allergy and put her on Science diet prescription food, it didn't help so she's back on Natural Chioce. She's also been on metronidazole twice but it didn't help much either. Other than the dog food I am giving her nothing else to eat. I'll try the canned pumpkin, i've read over the counter meds like pepto and immodium might help but the vet recommends against it. I'll try the canned pumpkin though, thanks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

How about switching her food to a better quality diet and grain free as was suggested by Nizmo? Maybe she has IBS or obvious GI issues....probiotics and enzymes work wonders. If she has been eating natural choice for years then she could have developed an allergy to it. I would also go to a different vet for a second opinion. Pumpkin may help and may not but she definitely needs a diet change  Taste of the wild, blue buffalo, orijen, acana are just a few great foods.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. thats why i was asking.. try a grain free food or feed raw


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you tried Slippery Elm?


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Science diet is crap. A generic vet food.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah I would move onto a slow transition of grain free and see if it helps. Also pumpkin like stated above, eat meal put about a tablespoon in. You can also add plain yogurt with a little Apple cider vinegar to help get the good bacteria growing in the belly again. Just change the diet slowly and if you don't notice a change a few weeks after the full switch it might be the protein she is having problems with. have they all been chicken based foods? Maybe she would do better with venison or beef based grain free kibbles.


----------



## Aamericanappliance (May 29, 2011)

try plain yogurt with meal maybe change diet


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Get to a new vet bring all the test results and records. After 2 months they should have had some sort of answer. Cancer can also cause go issues. Really it is too much that it can be to just guess online. I hope you get a proper dx soon.


----------

